# KC Retriever Club



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Anything yet?


Aaron


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Open? ...call backs...

#48 Escapade Red ... ?

Judy


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

All I know is that Northrup Larson got a Jam in the Q with Twiggy.


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

qual partial results

1st;dewey #24
2nd;George#21 

jam nelson;Dollar 

sorry don't have the rest of the results


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I understand that there are 7 dogs back for the water marks tomorrow.

Rorem has three.
Eckett has two.
George has one.
Bob Hansen has one.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

OPEN RESULTS

1) Smoke O: Carlisle, H: George
2) Mootsie O: Shih, H: Rorem
3) Megan O/H: Hansen
4) Lilly O: Fletcher, H: Rorem
RJ) Gauge O: Westfall, H: Eckett

Do not know if JAMS were awarded or how many

Mootsie's Second makes her a FIELD CHAMPION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> OPEN RESULTS
> 
> 1) Smoke O: Carlisle, H: George
> 2) Mootsie O: Shih, H: Rorem
> ...


Congrats Ted!!!


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Congratulations Ted! Is she qualified for the National?

Tom


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes, Tom 

She qualified when I won with her at the Montana FT last month

Ted


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

congrats Ted !


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

What about the Amateur........any results?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Am Results:

1. FC and now AFC Taylorlabs Downtown Dusty Brown Way to go Team Downtown!!!
2. Dave Harter and Be Be
3. Morehouse- Hook
4. Carlisle- Smoke(new FC)
RJ- Hemminger and Cori

Congratz to all!!!!

Aaron


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!! ..Ted and "Mootsie" , FC!! AFC Freeridin Smooth Operator......

Congratulations to "Team Rorem", too!!! , also, "Smooth Operators"  

...and her breeder, Judy Aycock..

Judy


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Congrats Ted and Mootsie.............way to hang tough......FC......awesome....


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

That's two AM wins in a row for Dusty! Congrats to Fred and the gang.


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Congrats to team downtown.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

That is great Ted, Congrats...


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

derby results?


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

Congratulations to all


----------



## Bob Zylla (Jun 28, 2006)

Seaside's Pelican Pete won the Derby handled by Steve Yozamp of Outback Retrievers
Owner is I. Thanks Steve for all the good work with Pete. That's his 7th Derby win this 
year.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going to Mootsie, Ted, and Dave Rorem!!*


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Way to go team Dusty, Ted and Dave Rorem. See you all this weekend at the Tulsa trial.


----------



## eli reichman (Mar 8, 2005)

Congratulations to all the competitors who won, placed and finished the fall KCRC FT. A total of 3 new FC / AFC's were crowned this weekend- very cool for everyone.

Thank you to all our judges- Don Driggers, Linda Tobler, Monte Wulf, Dave Winters, Mark Olson and Bill Cook... it was a great weekend with challenging tests and some excellent performances.

A special note of thanks goes out to Will Wilbanks and Ron Batman, who worked their tails off and are not currently running any dogs.

We hope to be using the same grounds at our fall FT next year- pretty nice grounds, good water and excellent help all around. Come join us.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats Ted!
Josie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> OPEN RESULTS
> 
> 1) Smoke O: Carlisle, H: George
> 2) Mootsie O: Shih, H: Rorem
> ...


Come on Lilly!!! 2 more chances to get that point!!! A spot on Daves truck is waiting to take you to California next month....

Shake a leg and break a leg.... We all are on pins and needles...

Angie


----------

